# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Floragyn irygacja opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Floragyn irygacja,
czy ten płyn, lub żel są bezpieczne i nie wywołują żadnych skutków ubocznych???

----------

